# échec partition iMac fin 2014 macOS Big Sur 11.7.1



## Victor.hnl (3 Novembre 2022)

Je souhaite installer windows 10 sur mon iMac via Bootcamp assistant, tout le début se passe nickel jusqu'au moment ou je dois partitionner mon disque dur pour allouer de l'espace a Windows dessus. Sauf que quand je lance, un message d'erreur me dis que je dois lancer l'utilitaire de disque et utiliser S.O.S, chose que je fais, puis relance tout le processus mais a chaque fois le même problème.. 
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider, merci beaucoup!


----------



## Locke (3 Novembre 2022)

Victor.hnl a dit:


> Je souhaite installer windows 10 sur mon iMac via Bootcamp assistant, tout le début se passe nickel jusqu'au moment ou je dois partitionner mon disque dur pour allouer de l'espace a Windows dessus.


Non, mauvaise interprétation, c'est Assistant Boot Camp qui demande quelle est la taille souhaitée pour préparer une partition temporaire en FAT32. Et entendons-nous bien, on ne doit jamais préparer une partition avant ! En aucun cas.


Victor.hnl a dit:


> Sauf que quand je lance, un message d'erreur me dis que je dois lancer l'utilitaire de disque et utiliser S.O.S


Quand tu lances quoi ? Il n'y a rien à lancer, c'est Assistant Boot Camp qui se charge de tout avant de laisser la main à l'installateur de Windows.


Victor.hnl a dit:


> un message d'erreur me dis que je dois lancer l'utilitaire de disque et utiliser S.O.S, chose que je fais


Dans ton cas de figure, le SOS doit se faire en démarrant depuis la partition de récupération. Est-ce que tu as utilisé Utilitaire de disque pour créer une partition pour Windows ?


----------

